# Razeglaze Whitewall Tyre Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability:* £11.99 for 500ml

*Used on:* VW Golf 15" Black Tyres

*Instructions: *
A highly concentrated formula created specifically for Whitewall and White Letter tyres - not to be confused with ordinary foam type tyre cleaners.

The dual action formula first cleans the dirt and road film from the tyre, then goes on to penetrate the pores of the white rubber, releasing the inground grime. The advanced formula cleans evenly, removing stains and kerb gouge debris, leaving a beautiful bright white satin finish. Just spray, agitate and rinse.

Suitable for thoroughly cleaning black wall tyres too. Fitted with a special economical 'mist spray'. Superb on American, classic British and other cars with whitewall tyres.

We know of only one other Whitewall Tyre Cleaner, and that is twice the price for half as much ! This may explain why we get so many repeat orders.

*Packaging: *
I was given a sample in a small white container with mist spray:









However original packaging is shown below:
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/img/img_p6.jpg

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a very viscous liquid, smells like a normal cleaning/degreasing chemical. Not unlike the smell of the likes of Meguiars Super Degreaser.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
This product had a good level of cleaning power as expected. The tyres shown were rather dirty however after a jet wash looked clean to the eye. When Whitewall was applied liberally and agitated with a brush it was evident that dirt still existed on the tyres which the product cut through with ease.
Also having rinsed it off I could see the water turning muddy from the dirt being released. The tyre cleanse left a squeeky clean surface behind on the tyre wall which was a great base for your chosen tyre dressing.

Before:

















During:

















After:

















Upon continuing through the process I began thinking about the product itself, and with its smell not unlike Meguiars Super Degreaser I decided to break out my Megs SD at 10:1 and try this on the tyres at the other side. Using the same process I sprayed on and agitated the product with a brush. I found this the SD released just as much dirt as the Whitewall.

SD For Comparison:

























*Ease of use:*
This product was extremely easy to use, it came with a spray head which was then sprayed on to the wheel. The fine mist allowed for large control over just how much product you wanted to use. I agitated it with a fine paint brush as I felt this was easiest to use to get into the crevices of the tyre wall - however any brush would be of use.

I did however find that from this particular bottle I used a large number of sprays were needed in order to get the full effect of the product on the tyre wall.

*Finish:*
This left a great base for any tyre dressing product as the surface which was left behind was clean and free from dirt.

*Value:*
Considering the retail size and price at 500ml for £11.99 I actually feel this is a bit expensive for what it does with my black tyres, however I feel that if you had whitewall tyres then this product would be excellent value and be a necessity for your armoury.

*Overall DW rating: *70%









I wasn't quite sure what to expect from this product, and quite frankly I'm still not as I haven't got whitewall tyres to try it on. I can't fault this product for doing the job I expected it to do. However as a general cleaner for restoring brown tyres to black I'm not so sure about its place within a detailers armoury as I reckon most have about 5 products that do a similar job. The added action from use on whitewall tyres I think is where this product would come in to its own.
__________________


----------

